
Ask HN: As an experienced dev,how hard is to become great at designing great UIs - soulbadguy
As an experienced dev , how hard is to become good at designing great UIs (both from in term aesthetic and usability) ? i have an idea for an app (android) and i am trying to decide if i should subcontract the UI design or just learn to do it myself.<p>Any resource on UI desi gn would also be greatly appreciated.
======
seekingcharlie
I don't think you could ever really compete with a senior UI/UX designer
unless you were committed to it full-time.

However, I do think that you can hack something together that would be
sufficient. I second that you should look at designs that you like & try to
imitate them.

This is a good reference, particularly for Android:
[http://pttrns.com/](http://pttrns.com/)

Also, Material Design: [http://www.google.com/design/spec/material-
design/introducti...](http://www.google.com/design/spec/material-
design/introduction.html)
[https://dribbble.com/search?q=material+design](https://dribbble.com/search?q=material+design)

------
Zigurd
As others here have pointed out, you're not going to be as good as a top-notch
designer, any more than a noob at coding is going to produce great code.

BUT there's a top notch designer I know who recently had this advice for
coders who can't afford him: Follow the Material Design guidelines and it will
look as good as it can without a designer working on it.

------
meesterdude
The poster is asking how hard it is. If you don't know what you're doing,
very. Lots of details and thought and reasonings are involved.

But it really depends; if its just your side project, and your UI won't matter
much, then do it yourself. If you need to nail the UI in order for your app to
be successful, subcontract it out.

------
harkyns_castle
I wouldn't say I'm good at great UIs, but my approach has been that of a
bowerbird - find things you love using, and copy them.

Over time, you'll gradually pick up approaches that you like and refine them,
and combine them. Though I imagine a quick course in HCI, UI design, UX
wouldn't hurt either.

------
redmattred
This is a pretty good design series that breaks down the fundamentals of
design for non designers: [https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)

------
pravj
You should have asked it in the Ask HN section.

For that, you can change your title like this, "Ask HN : <Your Current Title>"

------
seanmcdirmid
Have you gone to design school and/or spent the requisite 10,000 hours
practicing design (programming UIs doesn't count)?

You can become great at anything if you put the time into it, but you might
have to take time away from striving to be a great dev to being a great
designer, which is a completely different career track...few master both.

